# O2 network - is it any good?



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Hi,

any experiences with the O2 network and coverage problems?

They have some good offers online which I am interested in!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

O2 are good - better than pissy Vodafone - I'm moving my own phone back to O2 shortly. My work phone is O2 and so far have had no network problems, crap lines etc......


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

I've been on Cellnet, now O2 since 1989 and have never had any problems.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Wak,

I've been with O2 for about 3 years now. I've had no problems with them. I don't think they've got as good coverage as say Orange - I gave my Mum an O2 phone and she lives in Shropshire which seems to have poor signal reception. Down here its fine.

Other than that, I'm happy with O2.

Moley


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Sold then..I need the monthly 500 free SMS's for online purchases!  ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm about to have my work phone transferred to O2 but it will still be on Vodafone. ???

Makes sense don't it! :-/

I suppose it makes as much sense as when I used to have a Cellnet phone under a Vodafone contract!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

these people are third party to O2 and O2 cant beat what they are offering
http://www.dialaphone.co.uk/


----------



## woracle (Nov 10, 2002)

O2 are fine, except their SMS network often fails on Xmas day and New Years Eve..


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The coverage within the M25 is brilliant, thanks to some initiative the last year or so to improve on it.

I would give you my blessing to go to O2...and if you are good friend of mine...I may be able to put your name down for 20% discount on your standing charges. 8)

I can see that you are an SMS addict then!! ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I'm with O2 and happy now that they have sorted themselves out 

Vlastan,Did you say 20 %


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Sold then..I need the monthly 500 free SMS's for online purchases! Â  ;D


And what purchases would these be Wak


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul...do you want to me one of my good friends then? ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> And what purchases would these be Wak Â


Should have phrased that a bit better! :-/

I'm currently using Orange with 5 free sms per day.. and its not enough. so roughly 150 per month but I send 10-12 a day. e.g. 300-400

If you buy an O2 contract online you get 500 free sms's per month for Â£15 and I'm after that but need a reliable network.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Paul...do you want to me one of my good friends then? Â ;D


What's on offer vlastan


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I can get up to 10 friends to have 20% discount in the standing charge and the phone calls as well.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

So that's me and Wak sorted,anyone else ? ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Wak hasn't accepted yet!!


----------



## jusTTin_D (May 19, 2002)

personally... i changed to orange 4 months ago after being with cellnet/02 for 3 or 4 years and am finding them much better. not once have i lost a signal with orange. always used to get cut off mid conversation with cellnet which got really annoying, and was told by a few different ppl that it was due to the network being too busy to cope...maybe they have sorted this out since though :-/


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I carry two phones, one O2 and one Orange (both same model). (Don't ask why - thats why girls carry handbags :)

The reception is defn better with Orange but it probably only makes the difference between being able to make a call and not, once every six months. I also really like the 1200 traffic news on O2.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

moved from t mobile to O2, found them generally to be very good, especially with reception and texts, however:

their customer services number isnt free to call from your handset! and their stupid voicemail service insists on calling you back everytime you get a voice mail until you decide to listen to it, which really BUGS ME! am sure there is a way to turn it off...!?

they also get the newest phones pretty quickly unlike tmob, and orange!


----------

